# Black Points



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This may seem silly, but I have seen several different questions about black points. I have no clue what this is. Can someone please explain what black points are? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi - did you see this post? It discusses black points, which are the rims around the eyes.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=31473&hl=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This may seem silly, but I have seen several different questions about black points. I have no clue what this is. Can someone please explain what black points are? Thanks for the help![/B]


it means the black pigement. Nose, eyes, paw pads, mouth, etc.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524489
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Stacy - I knew I was leaving something out! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats what I wanted to know. In that case, I guess all of Bentleys black points are good?! His little nose, eyes, pawpads and mouth are all dark black. Thanks for the information!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thats what I wanted to know. In that case, I guess all of Bentleys black points are good?! His little nose, eyes, pawpads and mouth are all dark black. Thanks for the information![/B]


The black points only really 'matter' when showing, you need them all in but your baby sure is cute!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524572
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are all gorgeous. Caira has BEAUTIFUL BLACK POINTS. Awesome Furbaby!!!

CM


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524621
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you, you're so sweet! Actually though, her halos have faded a LOT so she's been in the sun for hours this past week! Love all the sunshine we're having in california. Her halos are coming back, yeah!


----------

